# [solved] ethernet/wireless connected but no internet

## Fratzko

Hi,

I can connect over networkmanager with the wireless router and got the right ip,dns and gateway. But I have still no internet, can't ping any outside server.

When I connect in windows to the router it works great with the same ip, dns and gateway.

Any ideas ?Last edited by Fratzko on Fri Sep 11, 2009 6:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fratzko,

What is in your /etc/resolv.conf file.

You need at least one nameserver line

```
nameserver 4.2.2.1
```

will do for testing, if its missing

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## Fratzko

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What is in your /etc/resolv.conf file.
> 
> 

 

The same dns like in windows: 192.168.1.254 (router-ip)

Here the other informations:

iwconfig wlan0

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"2WIRE587"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:25:3C:57:9F:19   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:8122-9579-65   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=88/100  Signal level:-45 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig wlan0

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:6e:d3:7d  

          inet addr:192.168.1.67  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::219:d2ff:fe6e:d37d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:233876 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:144980 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:339509568 (323.7 MiB)  TX bytes:23131814 (22.0 MiB)

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net 

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

preup() {

    if [[ ${IFACE} = "wlan0" ]]; then

       sleep 3

    fi

    return 0

}
```

Sometimes I can ping another nameserver like 145.253.2.11, so I use this in resolv.conf and can surf then for a couple of time (5mins) after the connections refuses again.

Something is here wrong or unstable ?

----------

## Fratzko

I am using the iwlwifi driver in the kernel for the intel wirless card: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Fratzko,

There is nothing wrong there.

At 15dBm, your tx power is a little low but the link quality data and link speed say that its adequate.

----------

## Fratzko

Exactly the same behavior happened a few weeks ago with a netgear router. The trick with entering a new dns worked there for a few minutes too. It seems to be that my wlan doesn't like some routers.

Any further ideas ?

----------

## Simba7

What does your iptables config look like?

I know I had that problem in the past. Also, check your named.conf.

Also, are the wireless and wired networks bridged or seperate?

----------

## Fratzko

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> What does your iptables config look like?
> 
> I know I had that problem in the past. Also, check your named.conf.

 

Have no iptables installed.

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, are the wireless and wired networks bridged or seperate?

 

Can't follow you, what do you mean exactly with that ?

I am in a student hostel, where on every floor an own wlan-router exists.

----------

## Fratzko

Interesting! The same happens over wired eth0. Seems to be a more deep problem. I can connect to all other networks, but only not to that router to which I should. Windows and other friends has still no problems with that router.

Edit: Seems to be not a problem of networkmanager, if I start eth0 over to console the same happens.

----------

## Fratzko

I tested an Ubuntu LiveCD and all works fine, no problems. So something is wrong in my gentoo kernel or somewhere else in gentoo.

No more ideas ?

----------

## Fratzko

solved by upgrading from gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 to .30-r6 after a hint from a german board.

----------

